# Spring Switches



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone use a spring switch on their layout? Did you make or buy them and how well will they work with pilot & trailing trucks on steam locomotives? Primarily single axle locomotives.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

0-2-0 ?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a couple on a HO museum layout. They've proved very reliable and much less trouble than the train detector-switch machine system 
that was in use. If HO pilot trucks will work them, G shouldn't be a problem. 
I used a length of piano wire as the spring. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

the manual switches from LGB have a feathered lever. 
trains cut them open, and even the lightest cars or pilotweels don't derail.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto on Kormsen's observation about LGB manual switch motors. I wish I had more of them. 
JimC.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I haave a couple of Aristo switches that are sprung. No motors, just Ozark switch stands connected to the throw bar with some wire coiled into a spring. It takes a little fiddling to get it right, then some PM during the year to keep it working.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, so it sounds like they're all homemade and it's just a trial and error deal. I'm planning on using Llagas Creek switches.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin should chime in soon with his "rubber switches". I use them and they work great with very little maintenance. Kevin has pictures and the whole shootin match. 
Oh Kevin?


----------

